# Help ID this moss



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

This moss must've tagged along with some other mosses I bought a few months ago. I was trimming and cleaning the moss tank I found this moss growing alongwith other mosses. No clue to the ID of this moss. Can anyone help ID this moss.



























Link to a similiar looking moss http://www.aquamoss.net/Peacock-Moss/images/Peacock-Moss-Leaves-01.jpg


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I also think it may be Taxiphyllum sp. "Peacock moss". (According to Loh Kwek Leong on killies.com, the "Spiky Moss" is identical with Peacock m.) Looks as if it's grown in changing positions. The Peacock moss has a quite regular branching pattern, Your moss may look so when it's grown for a longer time in a stable position.


----------

